# My "When Is Enough, Enough?" Haul



## fash10nista (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks to awesome Specktratites, eBay and my MAC counter in SF, here's my haul within the last month. Enjoy!

Viva Glam VI
Softease lip varnish
Orangedescence l/g
Topper lip varnish
Kitchmas pigment
Passionate e/s
Retrospeck e/s







*Formal Black collection:*
Warm Soiree
Glamourgold glitter e/l
Precocious l/g
Ritzy! glimmershimmer
Melon pigment vial
in a Formal Black mini case






Face Brush Set and Warm Eye / Smoked Eyes palettes






*MSF/Eyeshadows:*
Metal Rock MSF
Stereo Rose MSF
Mineralize e/s set: Tres Teal, Noble, Aristocrat, Little Madame






*Pigments/Glimmershimmer:*
On the Town g/s
Fuschia vial
Melon vial
Coco Beach vial
Pink Bronze vial
Sunpepper
Apricot Pink
Pinked Mauve
Blue Brown

1/2 tsp. Samples: 
Tan, Blue Brown, Golden Olive and Vanilla






*Quads:*
Tease Me
Beau


----------



## rchickos (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow!  I love those little pigment sample containers, how cute!


----------



## sallyh88 (Oct 28, 2006)

wow awesome haul(s)!!  you have been a very busy girl!  enjoy those goodies!


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 28, 2006)

great haul!!


----------



## juli (Oct 28, 2006)

O my goodness!!! Awesome haul!!! wow... I have never seen so much mac haul at once! Nice nice nice selections.  I like the pigs and the brushes.  It looks like U covered lil bit of everything! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Ksstavros (Oct 28, 2006)

A  bountiful haul!  enjoy it all!


----------



## geeko (Oct 29, 2006)

i'm jealous of all your stuff!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 29, 2006)

I wish it was my haul. After seeing your picture of it- I'm liking the Warm Soiree set even more.

And you got Orangedescence- wow! Did that come from ebay?


----------



## fash10nista (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_And you got Orangedescence- wow! Did that come from ebay?_

 
Actually, I got this from my local Nordstroms....and it was the last one! I felt so lucky!


----------



## [danger] (Oct 29, 2006)

gah warm soiree....how much was it? it isnt listed on the website


----------



## madkitty (Oct 29, 2006)

are the msf's and mineralise e/s new?


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 29, 2006)

awesome awesome awwwwsome haulage!!!


----------



## fash10nista (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *[danger]* 

 
_gah warm soiree....how much was it? it isnt listed on the website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They're not on the MAC website because they're exclusive to Nordstrom. The Soiree sets are $36.00 each, Warm and Cool.

If you go to the Nordstrom website, look on the left for Nordstrom Exclusives, they should be listed there. HTH.


----------



## fash10nista (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madkitty* 

 
_are the msf's and mineralise e/s new?_

 
No, sweetie...They came out in two different collections from the past...

The MSF's came out in the GoldPlay collection.

The mineralize e/s came out in the Rococo collection.

HTH.


----------



## fash10nista (Oct 29, 2006)

Appreciate everyone's comments. Thanks!


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 29, 2006)

*wow amazing haul*


----------



## Saints (Oct 31, 2006)

Awesome haul!


----------



## aziza (Nov 1, 2006)

You...got... Metal Rock? I am so sad now. Hahaha! Great stuff!


----------



## n_c (Nov 1, 2006)

Awesome haul...enjoy!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 1, 2006)

awsome haul


----------



## Luxurious (Nov 7, 2006)

great stuff!


----------



## Katura (Nov 7, 2006)

Ohhh! Come share with meeee!

haha, nice haul chica!


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Nov 9, 2006)

Awesome haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I looove the warm soiree set, shame they are only at Nordstrom. Impossible for me to get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also what collection were those quads released with? I haven't seen them at my MAC counter.


----------



## fash10nista (Nov 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiwi Girlie* 

 
_Awesome haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I looove the warm soiree set, shame they are only at Nordstrom. Impossible for me to get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also what collection were those quads released with? I haven't seen them at my MAC counter._

 
Thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The soiree sets are also available on Nordstrom.com, if it helps.

The two quads came out in 2004 and 2005 respectively, collections of the same names....HTH...


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Nov 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 

 
_Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The soiree sets are also available on Nordstrom.com, if it helps.

The two quads came out in 2004 and 2005 respectively, collections of the same names....HTH..._

 
Thanks for that, Unfortunately that doesn't help as they don't ship internationally, Im all the way in New Zealand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That explains why I haven't seen them!


----------



## AprilBomb (Nov 10, 2006)

Oooooh I'm drooling. I'm settling for living vicariously thru your haul right now! Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 11, 2006)

My goodness...that is quite a haul! And a great haul it is!


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 11, 2006)

When it comes to MAC there is no such thing as enough or too much


----------



## fash10nista (Nov 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_When it comes to MAC there is no such thing as enough or too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

oh, i soooo totally agree....


----------

